# cheapest knock sensor?



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

anyone know where I can get a knock sensor for really cheap? Is ebay.com the only place to get them? They go for $90 on ebay and i was wondering if there was a cheaper place to get them. Thanks.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nope... retail is like 160 somethin... freakin crazy stupid price for a damn magnet


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

how do u know if you need one?


----------



## RBCxPeTeRxEaTeR (Jul 15, 2002)

Swangin Chrome said:


> how do u know if you need one?


you diagnose your CEL and if 0304 comes up then you need one. It doesn't trick the CEL to come on though. So even if there is no CEL and you're close to 100k miles on your car then I'd suggest you go and diagnose that. There's a link on Maxima.Org in the 4th Gen Forum. It tells you how to diagnose and explains what each code means.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Swangin Chrome said:


> how do u know if you need one?


 your car would be runnin super slow if your knock sensor was out... another way to tell... and you'd be dumpin gas like no other...


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> your car would be runnin super slow if your knock sensor was out... another way to tell... and you'd be dumpin gas like no other...


Would you be running rich if the knock sensor was bad?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

se-r1 said:


> Would you be running rich if the knock sensor was bad?





BlueBob said:


> ...and you'd be dumping gas like no other...


As Chris said, yes, you will be running rich.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

i better start checking then. Im at 93,000


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

I picked a brand new one up off ebay for 90 shipped.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

can someone do the install at a mod meet? or is it too difficult?


----------



## Gibby (Mar 23, 2004)

Swangin Chrome said:


> can someone do the install at a mod meet? or is it too difficult?


If all goes well, and you have the proper tools (universal socket, socket extension, socket wrench, and magnetic retriever) the install is, supposedly, about a 30-45 min. deal.


----------

